
Credit Karma has acquired instant message bot Penny - klintcho
https://www.recode.net/2018/3/14/17112598/credit-karma-penny-acquisition
======
socratesone
Damn. Was my favorite finances tracking app. What else do people like?

~~~
AznHisoka
Not Mint. It kept asking for my bank passwords every single month.

